# How do you mount this DRO on a G0704..I got the Y ...need help with X



## V 45 (Mar 24, 2012)

http://www.grizzly.com/products/24-Stainless-Steel-Remote-Digital-Readout/T24362

I got mine in the mail yesterday...What is the best way to mount them ?? I have a 12" and 24"...they will both need to be cut down to size. I'm guessing cut with a dremmel or hack saw ?
 Thanx again...V 45


----------



## V 45 (Mar 24, 2012)

This is what I got done today for the Y axis...used angle alum for brackets...attatched with 8x32 srews and made a little standoff on lathe for the actual reader. Worked out pretty well. Not sure about the X axis mounting position at all...anyone with a suggestion ??


----------



## Mosey (Mar 24, 2012)

A Dremel metal-cutting blade will cut them easily. I just put them on both mills.


----------



## hitandmissman (Mar 24, 2012)

Pull the rubber cover loose on the back. Mount the reader, you will have to make a bracket, so it stays solid. Mount the bar on the back of the x table. That should do it.


----------



## V 45 (Mar 24, 2012)

hitandmissman  said:
			
		

> Pull the rubber cover loose on the back. Mount the reader, you will have to make a bracket, so it stays solid. Mount the bar on the back of the x table. That should do it.



So when you pull/ loosen the rubber off the back of the table...wouldn't you lose your swarf blocking ability then ?


----------



## Hopefuldave (Mar 24, 2012)

Quote:
So when you pull/ loosen the rubber off the back of the table...wouldn't you lose your swarf blocking ability then ? 
/Quote.

Not familiar with that particular mill, but could you cut out a section of the rubber bellows to fit around the reader's mounting block/spacer? I've done that on a few larger mills to fit the DRO scale to the back of the table/knee, often had to make a couple of strips up and tap the back of the knee for screws to clamp the bellows to the knee without serious gaps...

Dave H. (the other one)


----------



## Paulsv (Mar 25, 2012)

You can mount them on the front of the table. Use the same nuts that are currently used for the movable table stops to mount the bar, and mount the sensor to the bottom bolt hole for the fixed part of the table stop. Of course, doing it this way means you lose the table stops. On my mill, There was just enough room between the top of the table and the screws for the X table locks, but you have to replace the lever locks with a longer screw with a knurled knob. There is enough room left over for a 1/16" aluminum angle to act as a swarf guard. If you mount it on the back of the table, you lose a lot of Y travel, and then it is mounted right where all the swarf goes.


----------



## V 45 (Mar 26, 2012)

Paulsv  said:
			
		

> You can mount them on the front of the table. Use the same nuts that are currently used for the movable table stops to mount the bar, and mount the sensor to the bottom bolt hole for the fixed part of the table stop. Of course, doing it this way means you lose the table stops. On my mill, There was just enough room between the top of the table and the screws for the X table locks, but you have to replace the lever locks with a longer screw with a knurled knob. There is enough room left over for a 1/16" aluminum angle to act as a swarf guard. If you mount it on the back of the table, you lose a lot of Y travel, and then it is mounted right where all the swarf goes.



That's it !! That's how I went about it...also saw it on another for the exact same way...worked out great....It was going sooo well...made the brackets for the scale...works like a champ !! Started on the reader bracket..all went soooo smooth !!!! Until I had to come upstairs for some reason still not known to me !! The bundle of joy or something...anyway went back down to my dungen and started cutting the 1/4 in slot for the attatchment screw and then cut the slot for the cap head to slide in....went to mount it and someone forgot to turn the part over  ... now a wasted part...So I'm done for today !! Try again tomorrow !!


----------



## V 45 (Mar 30, 2012)

Here it is ..now completed with chip deflector ..Thanx for ideas..plus from another...75PLUS :bow: Now need the cover for the Y axis.


----------



## Paulsv (Mar 30, 2012)

Nice work, V-45. Aren't those little DRO's handy? Makes milling so much easier. I zero on the fixed vise jaw, slip in a part, indicate the other vice jaw, divide by two and there you have the center of the part. I have the older style black ones, and my only complaint is that the battery saver turns the display off every 5 minutes. Does the newer style do that as well?


----------



## V 45 (Mar 31, 2012)

I have the older style black ones, and my only complaint is that the battery saver turns the display off every 5 minutes. Does the newer style do that as well?

I haven't noticed them gpoing off at all until I turn them off.


----------



## tkollen (Aug 8, 2013)

If you want to add a Grizzly power feed later then you can't mount the DRO in the front. This space is dedicated for the limit switches so your only option is to mount the DRO in the back of the table as discussed earlier on this thread.


----------

